# Cold Smoke Generator



## walle (Apr 27, 2011)

I was asked by a member to re-post this.

I know there are many different designs of these, just thought I would share this simple one. Had a chance to play with the plazma cutter as well!

Built this for the neighbor who primarily grills with gas and has two Weber Kettles - he's not really into long smokes, but likes to hit it with hickory.

I used a piece of 2 1/2" drill pipe X 8" - tall enought that his grill would still close.   The bottom - I left this open using a separated iron grate. the top simply has two pieces of angle welded to the bottom to keep it from falling off. Handle is made out of chain with the links welded.

Here it is:
This picture is the bottom - showing the grate to allow air flow.  I use 6 to 8 lite briquets to fire it.  Once the briquets are loaded, I add small chunks, then wood chips.  You can't pack them tight - there has to be air flow.



This picture is the underside of lid (it just sits on top) to show what I did to keep it from falling off while moveing it around.



And there it is - Walle's Simple Shotgun Smoker!





Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey

/ message  sig


----------



## daveomak (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Walle, That is a beauty. I appreciate you puttin together the HOW-TO. Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

Loved it the first time around and still do


----------



## erodinamik (Apr 28, 2011)

That's great!  I've been wondering about cold smoking and that looks right up my alley.  Maybe I can get my bro to bust out his welder.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the design! Obviously your a talented welder!


----------



## gotarace (Apr 28, 2011)

Great idea Walle...looks like it would work well and a trick looking design also!!!


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 29, 2011)

can't beat good ol' American know how!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 29, 2011)

WALLE

Absolutely Fantastic!

I Love "Farmer Engineering"

Todd


----------



## fife (Apr 29, 2011)




----------

